# What's the best brand heat transfer vinyl for Lycra?



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

In your experience what's the best heat transfer vinyl to use for Lycra? Customer needs vinyl lettering put on some wrestling uniforms and I'm not sure what the best brand to use would be. I'm afraid that the heat will damage the material if it's too high. Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

nottypical said:


> In your experience what's the best heat transfer vinyl to use for Lycra? Customer needs vinyl lettering put on some wrestling uniforms and I'm not sure what the best brand to use would be. I'm afraid that the heat will damage the material if it's too high. Thanks!


My only experience is with our material so I would recommend Spectra Cut Plus. It stretches and applies at a low temp and dwell time.

Other brands may have something similar - the main challenge will be stretch without cracking. The wrestling singlets I've pressed have typically been fine with heat up to 330 degrees.


----------



## EDBD (Oct 27, 2009)

From Stahls they have GORILLA Grip II that works good. I did swin suits with it?

THANK YOU---

EDBD


----------



## girlieprint (Jul 1, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> My only experience is with our material so I would recommend Spectra Cut Plus. It stretches and applies at a low temp and dwell time.
> 
> Other brands may have something similar - the main challenge will be stretch without cracking. The wrestling singlets I've pressed have typically been fine with heat up to 330 degrees.


Hi Josh, any new products for this? Have request for printing on lycra rashguards and debating whether to screen print or heat press. Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

girlieprint said:


> Hi Josh, any new products for this? Have request for printing on lycra rashguards and debating whether to screen print or heat press. Thanks!


CAD-CUT Premium Plus would be a good solution for this type of stretch fabric.


----------

